# Mexico, Gautamala, Belize.



## lectricblueyes (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey all. I'll be spending 21 days in Mexico, Gautamala, and Belize. Road trip with a friend who lives in Playa.

Any mantids I could catch there? Ooths would be better of course. Any breeds that we don't already have circulating in captivity?

I'll be in the rainforests quite a bit. Were doing some caving, zip lining, and will be visiting half a dozen Mayan sites. (Almost all in the rainforest).


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 5, 2009)

:blink: I dont know what is up there, but I have called "first dibs" :lol: that means I get to have everything u find!  ps that is kinda like calling "shotgun" but not!


----------



## lectricblueyes (Apr 5, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> :blink: I dont know what is up there, but I have called "first dibs" :lol: that means I get to have everything u find!  ps that is kinda like calling "shotgun" but not!


lol Katnipper called it first! Well, she does only live 2 hours away (which is good if it's a sensitive breed that's not yet in captivity). But you are for sure next


----------



## Zelthan (Apr 5, 2009)

Phasmomantis is in these countrys, many liquen mimics too


----------



## Rob Byatt (Apr 5, 2009)

Spend a lot of time looking in Belize - a lot of nice mantids used to be brought in from there about 10 years ago


----------



## Rick (Apr 5, 2009)

Gonna risk bringing them back? Could get ya in a lot of trouble. Also I wouldn't really go to Mexico right now. Good luck!


----------



## lectricblueyes (Apr 5, 2009)

Rick said:


> Gonna risk bringing them back? Could get ya in a lot of trouble. Also I wouldn't really go to Mexico right now. Good luck!


Everything you see in the news is at the northern border. I'll be starting on the cental-eastern coast and going south towards Guatemala and Belize. So, I should be okay. Also, the person I'm going on this road trip with is actually FROM Mexico and lives there. So, that always helps.


----------



## revmdn (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah, I was in Egypt with an Egyptian. Made all the difference in the world.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 5, 2009)

LectricBlueyes said:


> lol Katnipper called it first! Well, she does only live 2 hours away (which is good if it's a sensitive breed that's not yet in captivity). But you are for sure next


no, it don't count, it has to be in this post, I just make the rules, u must abide by them!


----------



## lectricblueyes (Apr 6, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> no, it don't count, it has to be in this post, I just make the rules, u must abide by them!


Quite demanding I see. Unfortunately it's my butt that's taking the risk and therefore it's my butt that makes the rules.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Apr 6, 2009)

cool, perhaps you will discover a new mantid!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Apr 6, 2009)

Send me a PM email with your general route through Mexico. I might be able to offer some assistance. Nothing down there is available in captivity, currently.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 6, 2009)

Lectric, thats no way to talk to your elders! :huh:


----------



## lectricblueyes (Apr 7, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Lectric, thats no way to talk to your elders! :huh:


Oh please, who are you to speak? You aren't even my elder. You can't be a day over 25 and that makes ME your elder!


----------



## tier (Apr 7, 2009)

Ohh , action!

The amount af different species in these localities is much too much to write it down here.

Anyway, in a 21 days road trip in so many different locations I bet you will not find any new species, any ooth or any specimen of any mantis which already is in stock. The biggest chance to find a mantis for you is to catch one adult male close to a light or lighning advertisement.

Anyway, good luck. I bet you find not even a dead one  Sorry for bringing a little reality in here


----------



## nasty bugger (Apr 7, 2009)

I did the cave tubing and zip lines in belize at jaguar paw.

The zip lines arent real long, but they're fun. The cave tubing was a kick, nice a cool.

I was so tempted to yell, "anachonda' when a large group of noisy ship cruise people kept yelling and talking loud in the tour that came from behind and couldn't wait to get ahead of us, while we leisurely floated through the caves and enjoyed the trip.

The cruise line tours are actually a shorter route. They jump in the river closer to the end, we hiked through the jungle alot further and got in way up from them, and got a lot more ride for the money.

The gaps where there are opening from the jungle into the caves look so cool, like a scene from some dinosaur movie or something

You'll enjoy it.

I just wish the zip lines were longer, but they're fun, and the tour guides we had were cool guys. I think they're belizean soldiers.

They did tell us on the hike up through the jungle to jump in the river, "rebels used to rob guys on this trip last year, so they'd have money to fund their fighting', so have fun  

If you spend the night at one of the jungle spa's or resorts and venture out, you might find a mantis or so, but they do have alot of venomous snakes there.

BTW stash your shoes when you go caving, cause one guy in my groups shoes were missing when we got back to the lodge. They give you neoprene shoes to wear while caving, and tell you nobody steals shoes so don't worry about them, but his came up missing, so stash them somewhere, or keep them in the vehicle.

I didn't get to the mayan ruins, though I'd liked to, but I spent several days on caye caulker on the white coral beaches, and snorkeling from a glass bottom boat at the barrier reef there.

Saw purple skirted jelly fish, baracuda, sharks, rays, and lots of colorful fish and conks and coral everywhere at the reef. The water between the reef and caye, quite a ways out, is rarely ten feet deep, usually shallower.

There's a canadian woman there named Heather that has a guide business and she is cool to dive with.

Took me out free the second dive I went with , just cause I had missed the guided tour and she had room on the boat she took her friends out on. Cool chick

I'm shaggy and my buddy is really clean cut, and I got asked at least ten times walking down the beach, everytime, if I wanted ganja, he never got asked.

He said that's the difference appearance makes.

He also said they'd check me at customs, and not him, and he was right  , but they didn't harass me though.

Cigarettes were $15 a carton at the duty free, two years ago, with first carton free, and $4 tax on each additional carton.

I don't smoke but I brought some back for family, at $19 a carton I figured I bring some back for them.

I wasn't doing mantis' then, so I don't know, but there's plenty of bugs there  

Thats british army domain. They protect their interest in the belizian oil deposits

BTW Don't drink the water, it's all bottled water, and there's alot of theft there, so don't take anything you can't afford to lose. Security guards everywhere, and it's a very little maintained road kinda place. Especially in belize city

We didn't see any, but watch out for rebel robbers, or maybe you'll rob them...  

It's not a place to go to thinking it'll be cheap, it's not. It's like US prices, but the belizian dollar was 2:1 with US dollar.

A ten dollar item here will cost you 20 belizian dollars there, and things aren't any cheaper there than they are here.

Lady there said if you get montezuma's revenge that the local remedy is warmed up coke


----------



## lectricblueyes (Apr 7, 2009)

nasty bugger said:


> I did the cave tubing and zip lines in belize at jaguar paw.The zip lines arent real long, but they're fun. The cave tubing was a kick, nice a cool.
> 
> I was so tempted to yell, "anachonda' when a large group of noisy ship cruise people kept yelling and talking loud in the tour that came from behind and couldn't wait to get ahead of us, while we leisurely floated through the caves and enjoyed the trip.
> 
> ...


Wow, very cool! Actually, we will be going to Belize City. It's one of many places. Mexico City, Cancun, Chechen Itzu, and a host of other small towns. We are indeed zip lining in Guatemala and the zip line starts at the top of a mountain and you zip across the top of the rain forest from one canopy platform to the next as you descent over the rain forest. We have so many things were going to do, I can't wait. We have a basic outline of the main stuff were doing but were going to put the final touches on our plans 2 1/2 weeks before I come down there to meet my friend. It's very exciting! A real adventure. We are going by way of the roads mostly with a short flight into Belize City from Guatemala. I DO hope to do some Caving and repelling too if I can! I LOVE caving. Check my profile, I have some pictures of my latest expedition a few months ago.

I really don't know how much time I'll have to look for Ootheca. Honestly, this trip isn't about bug hunting and it's possible I might only get 1-2 of my 3 weeks to find bugs.

Thanks for the information and the details. I'll have to check in with Heather and see if I can get a guided dive. I'm actually going to email my Mexican friend this information tonight and see what she thinks.  Thanks!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 7, 2009)

LectricBlueyes said:


> Oh please, who are you to speak? You aren't even my elder. You can't be a day over 25 and that makes ME your elder!


 :lol: Your right, sorry SiR!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 7, 2009)

Sounds like a lot of danger there and a lot of fun, I hope you enjoy it and bring back something for your inpending old age!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Apr 7, 2009)

I am with Rick, i would not try to bring them back. If you got caught you would be in deep mantis doo doo XD


----------



## lectricblueyes (Apr 7, 2009)

How do you think many of us Mantis lovers have come to have such a variety of species from so many places in the world? Magic? But, thanks for the warning! I'm getting so much pressure from so many people around me about the dangers of Mexico right now. When you actually speak with people actually LIVE in MEXICO it's pretty much isolated to one area. You know, if you lived in another country and all you saw was news about the USA, you'd think the USA was a gun-maniac heck hole.  Living in Chicago, you just know where you don't belong and where you do belong. Having someone who is completely familiar with the area sure is a big help. I won't be anywhere near the border where you hear all the news stories.

As far as me taking an Ootheca and smuggling it into this country...

Again, I HIGHLY doubt I'll find an Ootheca. IF I do, the only way in heck I would bring it back is if I took photos, uploaded them here, and if it's ID'd as already captive.. it's going back into the rainforest.

1. Finding time for Ootheca hunting is extremely limited.

2. Finding an Ootheca at all is nearly impossible, especially for a noob like me.

3. Finding an Ootheca for a species that's not already captive is rare, at best.

4. Me bringing it back before it hatches is not looking good since I could find it 1 week into my 21 day trip.

I won't go any further, you get the point and I get yours. So.. if anyone wants to stop with the disclaimers/warnings/naysaying I'd love to hear about known species in the countries listed in the title of my thread.   Oh and if anyone wants to give me some pointers on finding Ootheca, that'd be greeeaaaat.  

Yes, I'm being a bit of a poopy-bottoms but what can I say? It's almost bed time! lol


----------



## lectricblueyes (Apr 7, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> :lol: Your right, sorry SiR!


That's right little miss!


----------



## superfreak (Apr 8, 2009)

im sure you can get an ooth across in your pants. but i wouldnt try it with live mantids!

and im serious - are they really gonna be searchin you looking for bugs? you might get a pat down but as long as youre not carrying drugs or explosives or like a giant parrot strapped to your chest you'll be fine.


----------



## lectricblueyes (Apr 8, 2009)

superfreak said:


> im sure you can get an ooth across in your pants. but i wouldnt try it with live mantids! and im serious - are they really gonna be searchin you looking for bugs? you might get a pat down but as long as youre not carrying drugs or explosives or like a giant parrot strapped to your chest you'll be fine.


This is an idea I hadn't even considered... I could put the ootheca in my butt!!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 8, 2009)

LectricBlueyes said:


> This is an idea I hadn't even considered... I could put the ootheca in my butt!!


You'd better stick an ice pack up there too! Otherwise the temperature (above 99F) might cause the ooth to hatch! Now that's something I'd REALLY like to see. :lol:


----------



## superfreak (Apr 8, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Peter Clausen (Apr 8, 2009)

LOL...funny stuff.

Hey, I think you'll find oothecae if you consistently search around the lights in rural/jungle areas. I thought you were looking for live mantises. I was going to have some mailed to you while you were down there. My parents live near Lake Chapala. I don't import/export ANY of the cool stuff we find down there. By the way, they can ship anything out of the country, but just not to the USA.

Unfortunately, it isn't really mantis season down there right now. I talked to my mom on the phone today and she said they are recently hatched. What mantises are out are small nymphs. She had one hop on her foot while she was watering the garden the other day. Things might be different over in the East. I was thinking you were starting in the West (so many "Playas" en Mexico). Adults mantises are around during the wet season (June to early September).

I thought you were going down there to look for bugs specifically. Too bad you won't be on the West side, caving. _Acanthophrynus coronatus_!


----------



## lectricblueyes (Apr 8, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> You'd better stick an ice pack up there too! Otherwise the temperature (above 99F) might cause the ooth to hatch! Now that's something I'd REALLY like to see. :lol:


Holy God it's WAY too early lol I need to drink more coffee and not have it shoot through my nose from laughter.


----------



## lectricblueyes (Apr 8, 2009)

Stay tuned. My friend in southern Mexico is going to take pictures of the ones she sees in the area along with any Ooths. She's on spring break and has lots of time to kill


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 8, 2009)

:lol: 

I can see it now, Headlines! Americans and their funny customs! or Smugglar caught carrying bugs in his butt! 60 days to see what comes out!


----------



## nasty bugger (Apr 11, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> You'd better stick an ice pack up there too! Otherwise the temperature (above 99F) might cause the ooth to hatch! Now that's something I'd REALLY like to see. :lol:


And the the Richard Gere/Gary Shandling stories were funny... but this'll bring a new kinda notoriety to the hobby, maybe even open a few eyes, while opening other cavities...  :lol: 

You could mail them to Emile or somebody else in canada, and they could mail them down here. I'd bet Emile would do if for an ooth or two of a rare variety.


----------



## hierodula (Apr 11, 2009)

LectricBlueyes said:


> Wow, very cool! Actually, we will be going to Belize City. It's one of many places. Mexico City, Cancun, Chechen Itzu, and a host of other small towns. We are indeed zip lining in Guatemala and the zip line starts at the top of a mountain and you zip across the top of the rain forest from one canopy platform to the next as you descent over the rain forest. We have so many things were going to do, I can't wait. We have a basic outline of the main stuff were doing but were going to put the final touches on our plans 2 1/2 weeks before I come down there to meet my friend. It's very exciting! A real adventure. We are going by way of the roads mostly with a short flight into Belize City from Guatemala. I DO hope to do some Caving and repelling too if I can! I LOVE caving. Check my profile, I have some pictures of my latest expedition a few months ago. I really don't know how much time I'll have to look for Ootheca. Honestly, this trip isn't about bug hunting and it's possible I might only get 1-2 of my 3 weeks to find bugs.
> 
> Thanks for the information and the details. I'll have to check in with Heather and see if I can get a guided dive. I'm actually going to email my Mexican friend this information tonight and see what she thinks.  Thanks!


Hey, maybe you can find some large Leaf Mantids there. If you you get em , they're sensitive. I also did some research and apparently many species there are large. If u find 1 I call dibbs :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 11, 2009)

hierodula said:


> Hey, maybe you can find some large Leaf Mantids there. If you you get em , they're sensitive. I also did some research and apparently many species there are large. If u find 1 I call dibbs :lol:


Poor guy! It looks as though, by the time folks have stopped calling dibbs, you won't have anything for yourself!

Just want you to know that I'm not laying claim to anything. I know that you'll send me something anyway, just as sure as I know that I'm not going to say anything to my friends in ICE about your trip...

What did you say your POE was, again?


----------



## hierodula (Apr 11, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Poor guy! It looks as though, by the time folks have stopped calling dibbs, you won't have anything for yourself!Just want you to know that I'm not laying claim to anything. I know that you'll send me something anyway, just as sure as I know that I'm not going to say anything to my friends in ICE about your trip...
> 
> What did you say your POE was, again?


 :blink: I just want a new species


----------



## hierodula (Apr 11, 2009)

LectricBlueyes said:


> How do you think many of us Mantis lovers have come to have such a variety of species from so many places in the world? Magic? But, thanks for the warning! I'm getting so much pressure from so many people around me about the dangers of Mexico right now. When you actually speak with people actually LIVE in MEXICO it's pretty much isolated to one area. You know, if you lived in another country and all you saw was news about the USA, you'd think the USA was a gun-maniac heck hole.  Living in Chicago, you just know where you don't belong and where you do belong. Having someone who is completely familiar with the area sure is a big help. I won't be anywhere near the border where you hear all the news stories. As far as me taking an Ootheca and smuggling it into this country...
> 
> Again, I HIGHLY doubt I'll find an Ootheca. IF I do, the only way in heck I would bring it back is if I took photos, uploaded them here, and if it's ID'd as already captive.. it's going back into the rainforest.
> 
> ...


try looking in large groups of vines leaves etc. I always find ooths infront of my house behind a bush


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 13, 2009)

:lol: What a crazy group of forum members here, all for one and one for one! Gotta love us! :lol:


----------



## lectricblueyes (Apr 13, 2009)

If I do get Ooths or enough mantids and they are not in captivity, I'll be sending them to the nearest experienced breeder. She's a 1 1/2 hour drive away and that's Katnapper. If we produce nyphs, I'd have them sent out to other experienced breeders.

Here's the thing though, unless I find multiple Ooths from multiple mantids, won't they all just slowly degrade due to the fact that they are being imbred over and over again?


----------



## lectricblueyes (Apr 13, 2009)

hierodula said:


> try looking in large groups of vines leaves etc. I always find ooths infront of my house behind a bush


Okay, thanks. I'm guessing that low-level plants which have vines and thick enough branches will be okay. As in, I won't have to climb up trees to find them.


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 13, 2009)

Best of luck to your coming trip Dave. Enjoy the trip as much as possible don't get burden up by finding mantis, and be safe. i hope to do the same on my trip next month. Be sure to share some pics and info of your trip when you're back here


----------



## lectricblueyes (Apr 13, 2009)

yen_saw said:


> Best of luck to your coming trip Dave. Enjoy the trip as much as possible don't get burden up by finding mantis, and be safe. i hope to do the same on my trip next month. Be sure to share some pics and info of your trip when you're back here


Thanks Yen and all the same to you and your family as well.  You'll also need to take some pictures. There is something so magical and beautiful about Asia. I've always wanted to go.


----------



## hierodula (Apr 14, 2009)

LectricBlueyes said:


> Okay, thanks. I'm guessing that low-level plants which have vines and thick enough branches will be okay. As in, I won't have to climb up trees to find them.


I don't think you have to climb, unless you are looking for a certain size species. Large species are close to the ground, while smaller species and flower mantids are usually higher, in the trees


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Apr 15, 2009)

nasty bugger said:


> And the the Richard Gere/Gary Shandling stories were funny... but this'll bring a new kinda notoriety to the hobby, maybe even open a few eyes, while opening other cavities...  :lol: You could mail them to Emile or somebody else in canada, and they could mail them down here. I'd bet Emile would do if for an ooth or two of a rare variety.


sure would, anything for a ooth


----------



## nasty bugger (Apr 16, 2009)

I want to make it clear now, I was merely speculating, and I am not masterminding a mantis importation conspiracy, uh, er... Phil....

 :huh:


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Apr 17, 2009)

nasty bugger said:


> I want to make it clear now, I was merely speculating, and I am not masterminding a mantis importation conspiracy, uh, er... Phil....  :huh:


sureeeeeee, oh by the way i sent those ooths and adult nymphs you collected from mexico


----------

